# Is there a test for this symptom?



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi all!I was wondering if there was a test available to see if the muscle in the rectal area has something wrong with it? I have real gas problems where it comes down and then sits in the rectal area and won't come out unless I push it and it rumbles around really loudly in there. I also have problems with incomplete evacuation. Can they test to see if anything is happening there? I've had an endoscopy done (not for that problem though), and the doc didn't mention anything (because he probably wasn't looking). What are the options and does anyone have some tips on fixing the problem...is it the muscle?


----------

